

How to Hide Your Email Address from Spam Bots - donna
http://howto.wired.com/wiredhowtos/index.cgi?page_name=hide_your_e_mail_address_from_spam_bots;action=display;category=Work

======
iamyoohoo
make it an image, use other encryption methods ...

